
Devnote: ML data for Lidar/drones using 3D engine: vegetation and Python interop - ertuaffdg
https://medium.com/kongsberg-digital/adventures-in-the-machine-learning-land-of-drones-lidars-2b295cad8f7b
======
ertuaffdg
First part available here: [https://medium.com/p/adventures-in-the-machine-
learning-land...](https://medium.com/p/adventures-in-the-machine-learning-
land-of-drones-lidars-2d087df6d689?source=email-871966160bad--
writer.postDistributed&sk=0f740b73b0092030ce35234b292e862b)

